# Gelderlanders (Gelders Paard) a rare but versatile breed.



## FanyDuChamp (24 September 2011)

I have a gelderlander and rarely see any others, so in an attempt to get the breed more recognition here are a couple of vids of them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jpjAnbb8Qg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDuLV0fA6cQ
Hope you enjoy and maybe even think of a Gelderlander for your next horse?
FDC


----------



## orionstar (24 September 2011)

Affy has a lot of Gelderlander in her from the Sire's side and you can tell by looking at her.  Fab vids.  I really rate them.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (24 September 2011)

Orionstar said:



			Affy has a lot of Gelderlander in her from the Sire's side and you can tell by looking at her.  Fab vids.  I really rate them.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are amazing, very under rated horse breed, which is unfortunately becoming increasingly rare.
FDC


----------



## Sheep (24 September 2011)

There's bloody loads of them where I am.

Although I am in the right country and my boyfriend comes from Gelderland.


----------



## Cortez (24 September 2011)

Mr. President is half gelderlander I think?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (24 September 2011)

sheep said:



			There's bloody loads of them where I am.

Although I am in the right country and my boyfriend comes from Gelderland. 



Click to expand...

I should hope there are! The Dutch recently, a few years ago I think, had a year of the Gelders Paard because they are getting rare. They are also the Dutch royal family's horse aren't they? I just love them for their nature, versatility and of course their stunning good looks!
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (24 September 2011)

Cortez said:



			Mr. President is half gelderlander I think?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed he is, and he is not the only successful Gelderlander there are many at top level CDE, some show jumpers and some dressage horses. Also they are the founding breed for the DWB. 
FDC


----------



## orionstar (24 September 2011)

My sister thought the tail cocking to the side was abnormal - I can now tell her its not!


----------



## Sheep (24 September 2011)

They are lovely, agreed. 

I saw my dream horse in a field somewhere in Gelderland, whether or not he was actually a Gelderlander..  anyway, it was just a horse in a field, but it was absolutely stunning and had fabulous, athletic movement.. sigh..


----------



## FanyDuChamp (24 September 2011)

Orionstar said:



			My sister thought the tail cocking to the side was abnormal - I can now tell her its not!
		
Click to expand...

No, a lot of them do it! Cappy my lad does occasionally, especially when he is concentrating.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (24 September 2011)

sheep said:



			They are lovely, agreed. 

I saw my dream horse in a field somewhere in Gelderland, whether or not he was actually a Gelderlander..  anyway, it was just a horse in a field, but it was absolutely stunning and had fabulous, athletic movement.. sigh..
		
Click to expand...

Of course it was  They are stunning, full of presence and move like a dream although it takes some getting used to the huge movement.
FDC


----------



## Sheep (24 September 2011)

Hehe. Unfortunately I was on my bike so I couldn't stop to have a chat with him and his mate. Beautiful though. Maybe I should head back there and leave a note to tell whoever owns him, that I want him!


----------



## Miss L Toe (24 September 2011)

They are really  popular as carriage horses, a team of Gelderlanders in full flow is fantastic.


----------



## welsh_monster (25 September 2011)

We have 2 of them where I work. We've had 1 of them for about 15 years now so obviously he's getting on a bit now. The other was only bought because the bloke that owns the 2nd used to ride ours all the time and insisted that's what he had to buy! He's been there about 5 years now. Fantastic horses, just a tad bouncy!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (25 September 2011)

I like! A lot 

FDC, why are they becoming so rare? A stunning looking horse that moves so well?


----------



## Trish C (25 September 2011)

I knew a lot of them as driving horses. Really liked them.

One of the driving stables in Derbyshire had (think still has) a gorgeous team of them


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 September 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			I like! A lot 

FDC, why are they becoming so rare? A stunning looking horse that moves so well?
		
Click to expand...

I think that they are often seen as just driving horses, my lad is ex-professional CDE so was a driving comp horse. But they are very versatile and have excelled at dressage and SJ. Representing their country in both disciplines, as well as CDE and other driving. 

The movement can be an issue, it really is huge and extremely extravagant but once you get used to it it is fine. They really are full of presence and personality, but are often overshadowed by the DWB. Another issue some people don't like is that they tend to be extremely intelligent horses who don't suffer fool gladly. I like a quirky horse but they are not really push button.
FDC


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (25 September 2011)

love the videos didn't realise they were no athletic.
I think the chesnut in my sig has gelderlander in her what do you think?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 September 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			They are really  popular as carriage horses, a team of Gelderlanders in full flow is fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

That is very true but there is soooooo much more to them than that. Although my one was a CDE horse they can do so much more.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 September 2011)

cloball said:



			love the videos didn't realise they were no athletic.
I think the chesnut in my sig has gelderlander in her what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

I can't really see her, have you any piccys? I think many people don't realise how athletic they can be. But if you think they are the main founding breed of the DWB, which are extremely versatile then I suppose it makes sense.

Some piccys of my boy

























FDC


----------



## Oberon (25 September 2011)

So, Fany Du Champ - I know we agree on the Ardennes and other than looking stunning, I know very little of Gelderlanders.

Give me your pitch....educate me about them.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			So, Fany Du Champ - I know we agree on the Ardennes and other than looking stunning, I know very little of Gelderlanders.

Give me your pitch....educate me about them.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, they were first "invented"(for want 
of a better word) in Holland, Gelderland to be precise. They were used for light farm work during the week, to take farmer's son riding on Saturdays and to pull the carriage to church on Sunday. They have  Andalusian, Neapolitan, Norman, Norfolk Roadster, and Holstein blood in them. Originally bred to be a stylish carriage horse versatile enough to work on the farm, the Gelderlander declined in popularity in the middle of the 20th century. Today the breed is registered in a separate studbook of the Royal Warmblood Horse Studbook of the Netherlands (KWPN).They are the royal Dutch family's horse, bit like the CB for our royal family. They were becoming too much like the DWB at one point because the KWPN was allowing non- full breds into the stud book. The KWPN was given its royal status because of the Gelders Paard eg. Royal Warmblood Studbook of the Netherlands- which is what KWPN stands for. When the Gelders paard breeders complained and threatened to leave the stud book, the parliament in Holland said the "royal" went with them, so now the Gelders paard is protected with very strict rules and there is also a harness horse part of the stud book for mixed breeds. 

Nicked from internet.
Gelderlanders are typically chestnut, but may be bay, black, or gray. They often have a great deal of white markings on the legs and face in the sabino pattern, and there are a handful of tobianos as well. Their heads are long and flat with a straight or convex profile and the neck is well shaped and muscular with an arch. Their withers are prominent and broad, and their backs are relatively long but running smoothly into a level croup. The tail is usually set high, the chest is full and deep, the shoulder long and sloped, and the legs are muscular with long forearms and strong, broad joints. Hooves are usually broad and strong. This breed of horse usually stands at 16.2-17-3 hands high at the withers. Gelderlanders tend to have high-stepping action, particularly at the trot.

Gelderlanders are well-suited to combined driving.
The Gelderlander today is promoted as a versatile, family-friendly horse. The breed is a dominant force in the sport of combined driving, for which they are well-suited. However, many Gelderlanders - and especially their progeny - have competed in dressage and show jumping at the international level. An early top jumper was Gondelier, the 1972 Dutch Jumping Champion, who cleared 2.20 meters (about 7'3"). One of the top Gelderlander dressage horses was Zooloog, a Gondelier son, who was also sold to the United States, the flag of which he represented at the 1991 Pan American Games. One of the greatest qualities of the Gelderlander is their longevity and soundness. For example, Vosmaer, a Gelderlander stallion, was still competing in Grand Prix dressage at age 20.


Hope it is true about longevity 'cos my lad is someone really special and he is approaching 18yo.

Hope that tell you a little more Oberon, they are a lovely versatile breed with a lot of character, intelligent with a good work ethic, they learn quickly and never forget. But, and it is a big but, they do not tolerate fools or being bossed. If you can put up with a few arguments and having to show respect to get it and if you can find one, I would certainly recommend them. I love my quirky boy to pieces. Zooloog is in my lad's pedigree as is Gondelier

FDC


----------



## Fauvea (25 September 2011)

My mare is a harness bred KWPN and she has a lot of Gelderlander blood. I did not know they were a separate breed. Her trot was very uncomfortable but we have worked a lot on her working properly through her back and now she's like an armchair; except each time something startles her it's head up, hollow back and high stepping trot again.

Here are some pics of her:































and her sire:






Do all purebred Gelderlanders have feathers?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 September 2011)

Fauvea said:



			My mare is a harness bred KWPN and she has a lot of Gelderlander blood. I did not know they were a separate breed. Her trot was very uncomfortable but we have worked a lot on her working properly through her back and now she's like an armchair; except each time something startles her it's head up, hollow back and high stepping trot again.

Here are some pics of her:































and her sire:






Do all purebred Gelderlanders have feathers?
		
Click to expand...

She is lovely, she has a very Gelderlander head, what is she called? Her sire is lovely too. All the Gelderlanders I know do have feather, they get it from the Friesain (sp) in them I think or maybe the Andulsian? 
They have a separate part of the stud book for harness horses because they were diluting the Gelderlanders with too much Hackney blood. Now a Gelderlander must not have Hackney within 4 generations, I think. But the harness horses can have it.


----------



## Fauvea (25 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			She is lovely, she has a very Gelderlander head, what is she called? Her sire is lovely too. All the Gelderlanders I know do have feather, they get it from the Friesain (sp) in them I think or maybe the Andulsian? 
They have a separate part of the stud book for harness horses because they were diluting the Gelderlanders with too much Hackney blood. Now a Gelderlander must not have Hackney within 4 generations, I think. But the harness horses can have it.
		
Click to expand...

Her name is Velvet, she hasn't got much hackney (not in the last 4 generations) but her sire is half american saddlebred. She has Proloog top and bottom, could he be related to Zooloog?

Edited to add: Does you boy like to jump? Because mine is terrified of poles in general.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 September 2011)

Fauvea said:



			Her name is Velvet, she hasn't got much hackney (not in the last 4 generations) but her sire is half american saddlebred. She has Proloog top and bottom, could he be related to Zooloog?
		
Click to expand...

He may be, I am no expert in the breeding side, or any other for that matter! She is lovely though.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 September 2011)

Fauvea- he loves jumping, his favourite thing. Not that he is much good, but he gets very excited when his tendon boots are put on as he knows he will be jumping, he piaffes all the way to the school. Unfortunately I can't jump him because of an old injury and Elizabeth, my daughter, is firmly in the dressage camp and hates jumping. so mostly he free jumps. 

Is Velvet intelligent? Cappy is extremely intelligent and all the others I have met have been too.

FDC


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (26 September 2011)

We used tohave a grey at our old yard and he was like a gazelle! He would jump whatever you pit I'n front of him and loved it. He would get so excited his canter would be so wound up he often used to get striding wrong, but never knocked anything down, he was definatly the most agile 16.3 I have come across. His owner rode him fantastically.


----------



## Maggie2009 (26 September 2011)

Our lad has Gelderlander from his Dutch Courage blood lines (grandsire).People often remark how much Gelderlander prescence Stan has.Lovely temprements too,and very versatile.


----------



## Sheep (26 September 2011)

Maggie2009 said:



			Our lad has Gelderlander from his Dutch Courage blood lines (grandsire).People often remark how much Gelderlander prescence Stan has.Lovely temprements too,and very versatile.
		
Click to expand...

My boyfriend is a Gelderlander, he too has a lot of presence, a lovely temperament and is very versatile.


----------



## Sheep (26 September 2011)

Sorry I am in a silly mood. The pics above are lovely, having read this thread I am convinced the horse I saw in the field (the 'dream horse') was certainly a gelderlander. They are stunning!


----------



## BentleyBelly (26 September 2011)

My pony shares his field with a Gelderlander who unfortunately has quite bad ringbone and has been retired. He is the nicest person you could meet but a complete pansy outside the confines of the yard. I always tell people he is half horse half giraffe as his head carriage is so high, I'm 5'2" and have to go on tip toe to put his head collar on! He was a carriage horse in a previous life and we think he was worked very hard on the road and thats what caused his ringbone.


----------



## 9tails (26 September 2011)

Ahh, Gelderlanders, my favourite subject.  Here is my mare.







A short video of her teaching me to jump, showing the action.








And she's got such a pretty face


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2011)

Ah we had our hols in Gelderland last year, I was in heaven, we seemed to be surrounded by stunning looking horses.  I certainly wouldn't say no to a Gelderlander, or a Fresian...


----------



## Oberon (26 September 2011)

9tails - she has a stunning face! So pretty

Fany Du Champ - you've sold me. I'll add Gelderlanders to my lottery list


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 September 2011)

EllieBelly1 said:



			. He is the nicest person you could meet but a complete pansy outside the confines of the yard. I always tell people he is half horse half giraffe as his head carriage is so high,
		
Click to expand...


Yep, my lad is a complete woss, hates hacking and is terrified of his own shadow. Even scared in the school of the robin who sits on his back in his stable! 

We don't mention the G word! Giraffes are not our favourite subject!  My lad is around 7ft when he puts his head in the air, then the G word comes out followed by many swear words!
Sorry to hear your friend has ringbone.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 September 2011)

9tails said:



			Ahh, Gelderlanders, my favourite subject.  Here is my mare.







A short video of her teaching me to jump, showing the action.








And she's got such a pretty face






Click to expand...

Gorgeous gal!
FDC


----------



## spotty_pony (26 September 2011)

There is a Gelderlander at my yard and he has done everything from Dressage to Hunting! They really are a very versatile breed.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (26 September 2011)

yay finally found some photos forgot that i had done weird things to my signature  
So what do you think? She was such a lovely genuine mare if extremely accident prone I only got to ride her for the summer 



















I think she looks like she has a bit of Gelderlander she certainly had a erm busy action in front


----------



## missponymad (26 September 2011)

My mum brought a gelderlander, he was stunning! He was dark chestnut ( not quite liver) and he had a long blaze and  four White socks and stripy hooves. He was very talented boy, he used to drive and show jump mainly, that was what he enjoyed. He used to do pretty much anything! In the driving he used to do horsse drawn weddings with a 210 year old navy blue carriage which was stunning and really suited him and in the sj he used to do 5ft courses with ease just popped over them xx


----------



## 9tails (26 September 2011)

She's lovely looking and in great condition.  She is a bit light boned for full Gelderlander but she could well be crossed with one (which is what most WBs are) and Gelderlander feet are generally bigger.

If you look at FDC's Captain's feet you will see what I mean.  Mine aren't shown terribly well but I'll show you a photo of them when I get one tomorrow.  They're great big clodhoppers.


----------



## Mince Pie (26 September 2011)

sheep said:



			There's bloody loads of them where I am.

Although I am in the right country and my boyfriend comes from Gelderland. 



Click to expand...

Does Gelderland actually exist? I thought it was a made up place in a Knights Tale 

Rosie you know I think your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (27 September 2011)

Thanks  she was lovely we had great fun teaching her to jump at the grand old age of 12 she certainly didn't have clodhoppers though she was sporting stilettos when she arrived before the farrier got hold of them.
I would love a Gelderlander I'm a sucker for a chestnut with lots of white.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 September 2011)

cloball said:



			yay finally found some photos forgot that i had done weird things to my signature  
So what do you think? She was such a lovely genuine mare if extremely accident prone I only got to ride her for the summer 



















I think she looks like she has a bit of Gelderlander she certainly had a erm busy action in front
		
Click to expand...

She looks more like a DWB than a Gelderlander, but then all DWB have Gelderlander in them.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 September 2011)

9tails said:



			She's lovely looking and in great condition.  She is a bit light boned for full Gelderlander but she could well be crossed with one (which is what most WBs are) and Gelderlander feet are generally bigger.

If you look at FDC's Captain's feet you will see what I mean.  Mine aren't shown terribly well but I'll show you a photo of them when I get one tomorrow.  They're great big clodhoppers.
		
Click to expand...

Captain would like to disagree with your description of his "clodhopper feet" he would like you to know he has dainty toes And would refer you to his sister's feet, which are huge!


FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Does Gelderland actually exist? I thought it was a made up place in a Knights Tale 

Rosie you know I think your boy is gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

So does he! Thanks, Eve.
Rosie x


----------



## Fauvea (27 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			Is Velvet intelligent? Cappy is extremely intelligent and all the others I have met have been too.

FDC
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she is smart and stubborn, but genuine. 
She's extremely alert, she always knows what is going on and will notice such things as the grass being a bit shorter along a small little-used footpath in a field when cantering. 
She also does what she thinks the exercise is instead of what I'm actually asking. For example if we are in a circle (even if we have circled 10 times) I have to tell her that we don't do the circle anymore while we are on the track at the point where we started, otherwise she carry on with it for a bit before she's really sure that I want to go on the large track. 

And Cappy, what are his peculiarities?



Also loving the photos, please keep them coming everyone .


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 September 2011)

Fauvea said:



			And Cappy, what are his peculiarities?
		
Click to expand...

How long do you have? 

He is extremely intelligent and is a problem solver, he can open any gate or stable door and when he was on the dealer's yard he opened his door and let himself out, then went round letting all the other horses out, they caught it on CCTV! He will remove the field gate, then take himself back to his stable if the weather does not suit him. He does NOT do turn out in winter, he will not go out in the cold or rain. He likes a nice warm stable from beginning of October to end of April.


He has a sense of humour and one of his favourite tricks is to steal hats, dip them in his water and bring them back. He loves to "help" with the stable duties, he "helps" by throwing the shovel, fork or wheel barrow across the yard. One of the funniest things I have ever seen him do was went he was on field rest after being freeze branded, I threw some pears into the field, he decided he did not want his field mate to have them, so he went round and stamped on everyone near his friend! He hates parsnips and our YO put some that were for Fany in his bucket, he picked them out and threw them over his door.  

He is opinionated and will not be bossed, he is very dominant if allowed but given respect and having things explained to him will turn him into a complete sweetie. He has an amazing work ethic, never asks to stop and learns incredibly quickly, so quickly that you have to be very careful what you teach him, because he never forgets. 

He is very kind and gentle to those he likes, but is incredibly picky who he likes, he fools people because he is curious and appears to be a people horse, but once he has sussed them he will often totally ignore them and never speak to them again. He will not suffer fools or bullies. 

Cappy is a very opinionated horse, and has no problem giving his opinions whether it is about hacking/ turn out during winter - he doesn't do either. But if he likes you, he will do anything for you (except hack out) To me he is the world, but he is a very quirky horse, certainly not everyone's cup of tea. 

FDC


----------



## 9tails (27 September 2011)

Clodhoppers

http://m654.photobucket.com/albumvi...tXskphySe929y+wXC8U+vmXXZpxEhLAKeCaZgQxSpabU=


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 September 2011)

9tails said:



			Clodhoppers

http://m654.photobucket.com/albumvi...tXskphySe929y+wXC8U+vmXXZpxEhLAKeCaZgQxSpabU=

Click to expand...


FDC


----------



## Puddock (27 September 2011)

Fauvea - I've got a Dutch harness horse too. I shall dig out some pics. Mine's 20 and behaving like an absolute loon at the moment!


----------



## Jzo (28 September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4HZhxVAjXk&feature=fvwrel

That video is fantastic, I want her!


----------



## 9tails (28 September 2011)

^^ I doubt that's a Gelderlander.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 September 2011)

Jzo said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4HZhxVAjXk&feature=fvwrel

That video is fantastic, I want her!
		
Click to expand...

That is a Quarter horse, but amazing!
FDC


----------



## Jzo (28 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			That is a Quarter horse, but amazing!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't actually concentrating on the horse breed but whatever she is, she is fantastic, I think that is definitely the meaning of BOMBPROOF!


----------



## lizziebell (29 September 2011)

Haven't posted on H&H for ages, but could resist this post 

I have a Dutch Harness Horse/ Tuigpaard. A lot of people think she is Gelderlander, but they are a completely different type.

If anyone knows DHH breeding then my girl's sire was Lorton (-Wouter), and her dam is from Fabricius (-Renovo)


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 September 2011)

lizziebell said:



			Haven't posted on H&H for ages, but could resist this post 

I have a Dutch Harness Horse/ Tuigpaard. A lot of people think she is Gelderlander, but they are a completely different type.

If anyone knows DHH breeding then my girl's sire was Lorton (-Wouter), and her dam is from Fabricius (-Renovo)
		
Click to expand...

The harness horses tend to be slightly lighter don't they? Also often have a high percentage of Hackney in their breeding, something that is banned from Gelderlanders. Do you have any pictures?
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 September 2011)

Edie82 said:



			Fauvea - I've got a Dutch harness horse too. I shall dig out some pics. Mine's 20 and behaving like an absolute loon at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the pictures!
FDC


----------



## lizziebell (29 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			The harness horses tend to be slightly lighter don't they? Also often have a high percentage of Hackney in their breeding, something that is banned from Gelderlanders. Do you have any pictures?
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Will dig out some pictures later, although I've only had her a year so haven't many good ones. She was advertised as a KWPN registered dutch warmblood, I didn't really suspect anything but a warmblood type and wasn't familiar with the driving horses at KWPN. My trainer thought she had "some" gelderlander in her, but it was only when I bought her and did some research I realised I'd bought a 100% Tuigpaard !!

Yes, they are lighter due to the introduction of the hackney, although there is not much hackney in the modern lines as they have now been Tuigpaards (I think hackney x Gelder becomes a tuigpaard/ DHH, therefore when that then breeds with another of the same the offspring is a Tuigpaard - if that makes sense!). My own girl is mostly Gelder - the only true hackney blood is one sire 4 generations ago.

A good website to see the bloodlines and how they are made up in the gelder types is http://www.gelderlanderhorse.nl/pedigree/nederlands

Proloog who Fauvea mentions is Gelder - he is also in my girls breeding.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 September 2011)

I can't remember all Captain's pedigree, I know he has the following in his lines or as siblings. Gondelier,Ahoy, Patrick ( both sides) Elegant , who is his brother and who he looks very much like(Dam Wendy) , Parcival, Rubus B(Through Ahoy), Amor, Koss (through Amor) , Nimrod is in there too somewhere. I must check. He has 11 of the 16 registered stallions in his line.
Elegant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2UI6L3JxzM&feature=player_embedded#!

FDC


----------



## lizziebell (29 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			I can't remember all Captain's pedigree, I know he has the following in his lines or as siblings. Gondelier,Ahoy, Patrick ( both sides) Elegant , who is his brother and who he looks very much like(Dam Wendy) , Parcival, Rubus B(Through Ahoy), Amor, Koss (through Amor) , Nimrod is in there too somewhere. I must check. He has 11 of the 16 registered stallions in his line.
Elegant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2UI6L3JxzM&feature=player_embedded#!

FDC
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic - so very very similar, just more substantial in the leg. Ahoy has Hoogheid blood, which my girl has lots of too - so they are related 

Looking more in to my girls breeding, she is very very gelderlander. The Hackney blood is only one sire used twice - everything else is Gelder. 

Not a very good photo. It was when I first got her so not much neck or muscle as she had been a broadmare and not in work. She has 4 white socks under the white booties.







This link isn't mine, but is "Show me the money" who is a Tuigpaard and also by my mares Stallion Lorton, and has very similar dam lines. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTpeCwYzioM


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 September 2011)

lizziebell said:



			Fantastic - so very very similar, just more substantial in the leg. Ahoy has Hoogheid blood, which my girl has lots of too - so they are related 

Looking more in to my girls breeding, she is very very gelderlander. The Hackney blood is only one sire used twice - everything else is Gelder. 

Not a very good photo. It was when I first got her so not much neck or muscle as she had been a broadmare and not in work. She has 4 white socks under the white booties.







This link isn't mine, but is "Show me the money" who is a Tuigpaard and also by my mares Stallion Lorton, and has very similar dam lines. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTpeCwYzioM

Click to expand...


She is lovely and she looks a hell of a lot like my lad! Have a look at the piccys I put up earlier on the thread. what do you think?
FDC


----------



## lizziebell (29 September 2011)

FDC - he is fab. They are so alike in many ways.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 September 2011)

lizziebell said:



			FDC - he is fab. They are so alike in many ways.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I like to think he is a smasher! Yes they are a like.
FDC


----------



## Mithras (29 September 2011)

I suspect my boy is Gelderlander or at least part - unfortunatley since his passport contains no breeding information, I will never know.  Its a German passport, but he was born near the Dutch border.  What do people think of the photos below?  Its his tail carriage and the line of his back, particularly.  But he has no white on him and small hooves, which makes me think he could be a part bred one.  He has very strong characteristics common in Gelderlanders too - very independent and not afraid to take decisions to suit himself (such as turning himself out on his own or jumping out), takes a strong like or dislike to people, very quick learner, etc..


----------



## teapot (29 September 2011)

Used to ride a working livery that was a gelderlander. Taught me a heck of a lot of what I know. 

Miss him lots


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 September 2011)

Mithras said:



			I suspect my boy is Gelderlander or at least part - unfortunatley since his passport contains no breeding information, I will never know.  Its a German passport, but he was born near the Dutch border.  What do people think of the photos below?  Its his tail carriage and the line of his back, particularly.  But he has no white on him and small hooves, which makes me think he could be a part bred one.  He has very strong characteristics common in Gelderlanders too - very independent and not afraid to take decisions to suit himself (such as turning himself out on his own or jumping out), takes a strong like or dislike to people, very quick learner, etc..












Click to expand...

Definitely looks like a Gelderlander head. You don't see many bays though, they tend to be chestnut, grey, black or tobiano. He is a handsome fellow what ever he is.
FDC


----------



## evenco (29 September 2011)

wow what a fab thread, i have two gelderlanders, although not passported correctly so dont know exact breeding, the long and short of it we rescued a mare and foal with phenumonia and 10 months later she gave us another little colt foal - both have fantastic temperment but have taken a long time to mature - just started breaking rups @ 6 and he is so far being an apsolute dream, sunny bum is still maturing away at grass  i have no idea how to post pics sowwy


----------



## FanyDuChamp (30 September 2011)

evenco said:



			wow what a fab thread, i have two gelderlanders, although not passported correctly so dont know exact breeding, the long and short of it we rescued a mare and foal with phenumonia and 10 months later she gave us another little colt foal - both have fantastic temperment but have taken a long time to mature - just started breaking rups @ 6 and he is so far being an apsolute dream, sunny bum is still maturing away at grass  i have no idea how to post pics sowwy 

Click to expand...

They sound fab, I would love a Gelderlander foal. To post pictures go to photobucket, up load to there then it is the bottom of the codes that come up. I'd love to see some pictures of your youngsters.
FDC


----------

